# Help in Creating Drop Down Menu's?



## Sirtovin (Feb 12, 2003)

Hi guys... I am new to making website... my own website is in development by me... Http://www.distortedtimeinc.com

I am using dreamweaver Mx... But I do not understand how to make a drop down menu for my buttons... Please someone be patient and tell me what to do?

Thanks... Or if I can use an easy Mac Os X program that will help me do it... thanks.


----------



## uoba (Feb 13, 2003)

Do you have Fireworks MX? You can create them rather easily in this and then port them to Dreamweaver... otherwise, in Dreamweaver (although I've only done drop-downs in GoLive)... you will have to use Layers Show/Hide  facility.


----------



## Sirtovin (Feb 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uoba _
> *Do you have Fireworks MX? You can create them rather easily in this and then port them to Dreamweaver... otherwise, in Dreamweaver (although I've only done drop-downs in GoLive)... you will have to use Layers Show/Hide  facility. *



Maybe I should buy Go-Live?  Because I find it hard to make the menu in fireworks.


----------



## uoba (Feb 14, 2003)

I used to swear by GoLive, used to hate Dreamweaver... until the MX suite came out.

If your looking to get basic sites done, then GoLive is a great deal simpler (though from memory, drop-down menus will not be too much easier than in Macromedia products).


----------



## Iolaire (Feb 16, 2003)

Check out the PVII extensions for Dreamweaver, you can do what you need with the free extensions.

See:
PVII Dropdown Menus- Part 1 Tutorial
http://www.projectseven.com/tutorials/menuing/mcloser/index.htm
or
Simple VII Menus- Part 1
http://www.projectseven.com/tutorials/auto_hide/index.htm

They have wonderful products.
iolaire


----------



## Sirtovin (Feb 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Iolaire _
> *Check out the PVII extensions for Dreamweaver, you can do what you need with the free extensions.
> 
> See:
> ...



I am going to give go live a try... is there a pack for that?


----------



## Iolaire (Feb 16, 2003)

PVII is for Dreamweaver only.  But I think if you try the tutorials you will find it quite easy to do cool stuff.  The best thing is it is all layer based and you can place the layers numerically via Dreamweaver.
iolaire


----------



## JetwingX (Feb 17, 2003)

Insert>Form Object> List/Menu

right click (controll click) on the Drop list and select List Values

from there i am as stuck as you are but thats how you make them. i think you need some kind of server program


----------

